# Thank you forum members - Ghost Shrimp



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

I am new to the forum but I have been "trolling" for a couple of years now. I saw a few threads about ghost shrimp and it really interested me. Having grown up in Pensacola and fished here all my life, I never knew these existed. After reading these threads, I made a slurp gun and began looking for these little creatures. We were able to find 5 yesterday evening and plan to look for more today, after work. Thanks to all of you that posted about these. I really appreciate all the info.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I was wonderin is it best to use em fresh n alive or can u feeze em for a lil while


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*slurp gun*

OSAGEBOW, I am trying to build one, how did you make your piston, did you use a seal or is one necessary? Appreciate any advice, thanks.Brian.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

You can use a tennis ball, with bolt thru it and washer and nut to squeeze the ball for custom fit.


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

jmunoz, I had the same question. I guess I am gonna find out this weekend because I will have both frozen and live ghost shrimp. I will let you know.....

navkingfisher, I made my piston from 3/4 pvc. the rubber was from a test plug that I bought from home depot. I did have to remove the bigger side of the test plug and replace it with a large washer. I made 2 guns and so far both are working fine.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ghost Shrimp Slurp Guns*

Here ya' go! Here's a good thread on the subject:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/tues-morning-gulf-shores-pomps-whiting-37772/

C2


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw the kits at Foley Home Depot the other day. 
I think they were asking $16.95.....


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Gulf breeze bait and tackle occasionally have them... Give victor a call to see if they are in stock. 850-932-6789. I think he had them priced round $29.00-39.00


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Ghost shrimp are sheepies favorite poison if you have the time to slurp em


----------

